# Fai da te



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2021)

Non sapevo quale sezione scegliere. Certamente non amore e sesso 
Dopo aver fatto moltissimi lavori manuali in casa, ho deciso per il fatevelofare da chi lo sa fare.
MA ho visto “nuove“ vernici che garantiscono risultati perfetti e vorrei provare a colorare delle sedie.
Voi siete dilettanti esperti?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Giugno 2021)

Io sono negativissima....
Ma mia sorella ha dato nuova vita a delle sedie degli anni 50/60 che avevo in casa io (erano del vecchio proprietario di casa)
Le ha smaltate di grigio sono diventate bellissime...hanno ripreso una nuova vita..
Le rivolevo io infatti...ma nulla le ha messe lei nella sua sala!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io sono negativissima....
> Ma mia sorella ha dato nuova vita a delle sedie degli anni 50/60 che avevo in casa io (erano del vecchio proprietario di casa)
> Le ha smaltate di grigio sono diventate bellissime...hanno ripreso una nuova vita..
> Le rivolevo io infatti...ma nulla le ha messe lei nella sua sala!


Beh il lavoro l’ha fatto lei.
Sai che prodotto ha usato?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh il lavoro l’ha fatto lei.
> Sai che prodotto ha usato?


Usti me lo faccio dire...
Ma lei è veramente una che tende a reciclare...a dare nuova vita alle cose!


----------



## Vera (29 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sapevo quale sezione scegliere. Certamente non amore e sesso
> Dopo aver fatto moltissimi lavori manuali in casa, ho deciso per il fatevelofare da chi lo sa fare.
> MA ho visto “nuove“ vernici che garantiscono risultati perfetti e vorrei provare a colorare delle sedie.
> Voi siete dilettanti esperti?


Io, un paio di anni fa, quando mi sono trasferita, ho riverniciato una credenza bassa, perché così com'era non stava bene con gli altri mobili. Pensavo sarebbe venuta malissimo, invece sono stata brava Quando torno a casa, se vuoi, ti dico la marca della vernice che ho utilizzato.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Io, un paio di anni fa, quando mi sono trasferita, ho riverniciato una credenza bassa, perché così com'era non stava bene con gli altri mobili. Pensavo sarebbe venuta malissimo, invece sono stata brava Quando torno a casa, se vuoi, ti dico la marca della vernice che ho utilizzato.


Grazie! Mia figlia è una esperta. Ma volevo sorprenderla con gli effetti speciali


----------



## Ulisse (29 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sapevo quale sezione scegliere. Certamente non amore e sesso
> Dopo aver fatto moltissimi lavori manuali in casa, ho deciso per il fatevelofare da chi lo sa fare.
> MA ho visto “nuove“ vernici che garantiscono risultati perfetti e vorrei provare a colorare delle sedie.
> Voi siete dilettanti esperti?


ti conviene chiedere consiglio a qualcuno del settore.
tipo una scappata da un restauratore, un falegname o anche un venditore di vernici.
in genere un consiglio te lo danno.
Credo sia importante sapere che tipo di legno e trattamento hanno le tue sedie per poter scegliere una vernice idonea.
Ti possono suggerire se carteggiare prima o passare direttamente un tipo di vernice piuttosto che un altro.

Quella che ha dato risultati ottimi ad altri non è detto che vada bene anche per il tuo caso.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Giugno 2021)

Olla ho chiesto a mia sorella..si ricorda ben poco...
È andata al Bricoman e ha chiesto una vernice/smalto per pitturare delle sedie in legno...
L unico suggerimento... è di usare il rotolino e non il semplice pennello


----------



## ologramma (29 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sapevo quale sezione scegliere. Certamente non amore e sesso
> Dopo aver fatto moltissimi lavori manuali in casa, ho deciso per il fatevelofare da chi lo sa fare.
> MA ho visto “nuove“ vernici che garantiscono risultati perfetti e vorrei provare a colorare delle sedie.
> Voi siete dilettanti esperti?


Io sono stato un tecnico del settore ma così come posso darti un consiglio di cosa prendere e dare alle tue sedie?
Analizziamo :colore, prodotto di come sono le sedie ,intendo come sono verniciate ,con materiali con induritore o altro?
Se sono rovinate ,graffiate. 
Se potessi vederle sarebbe meglio.
Mi fai ricordare ,tempo addietro ,un conoscente mi chiese come poteva imbiancare la sua cucina ed io iniziai ha dirgli tutto quello che doveva fare ,dopo dieci minuti  mentre spiegavo ,mi disse volevo  solo tinteggiare ma me l'hai fatta complessa, ed io sai di cose da fare ce ne sono molte ,mentre io so come comportarmi perché è il mio lavoro tu non sai i problemi che si hanno se si fa o si adoperano prodotti sbagliati e si adoperano tecniche sbagliate.
Brunetta credo di averti messo ansia


----------



## ologramma (29 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Olla ho chiesto a mia sorella..si ricorda ben poco...
> È andata al Bricoman e ha chiesto una vernice/smalto per pitturare delle sedie in legno...
> L unico suggerimento... è di usare il rotolino e non il semplice pennello


Rullino. il rotolino può essere di ciccia


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Giugno 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> Rullino. il rotolino può essere di ciccia


Ecco..infatti non mi suonava
Grazieeee


----------



## ologramma (29 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ecco..infatti non mi suonava
> Grazieeee


Comunque con il pennello adatto vengono meglio ,solo ricorda la vernice bisogna accarezzarla come un donna ....delicatamente e sollevare il pennello alla fine senza che coli la vernice e può risultare a vernice asciutta non liscia.
Qui si sente 
Il rullino bisogna riempirlo con una dose giusta e stare attento ai spigoli che può nascere un cordone di vernice


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Giugno 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> Comunque con il pennello adatto vengono meglio ,solo ricorda la vernice bisogna accarezzarla come un donna ....delicatamente e sollevare il pennello alla fine senza che coli la vernice


Miiii...io sono una bestia..
Se dovessi usare un pennello come lo descrivi tu...resisterei 3 secondi....
Proprio non ci sono tagliata!!!


----------



## ologramma (29 Giugno 2021)

L'ho fatto per più di 60 anni


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> Io sono stato un tecnico del settore ma così come posso darti un consiglio di cosa prendere e dare alle tue sedie?
> Analizziamo :colore, prodotto di come sono le sedie ,intendo come sono verniciate ,con materiali con induritore o altro?
> Se sono rovinate ,graffiate.
> Se potessi vederle sarebbe meglio.
> ...


Figurati! Non vado mai in ansia, se non per fare le valigie.
Al peggio le lascio come stanno


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Giugno 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> Comunque con il pennello adatto vengono meglio ,solo ricorda la vernice bisogna accarezzarla come un donna ....delicatamente e sollevare il pennello alla fine senza che coli la vernice e può risultare a vernice asciutta non liscia.
> Qui si sente
> Il rullino bisogna riempirlo con una dose giusta e stare attento ai spigoli che può nascere un cordone di vernice


Nella pratica a me non viene molto  il pennello lo sbaglio sempre,anche la pennellata, 
Diciamo che alla fine dei lavori prendo la mano, ma il danno e ormai fatto.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Luglio 2021)

Io faccio un po’ di tutto.
La mia ultima realizzazione e’ stata ricostruire per intero il bagno del camper Che a causa di una infiltrazione era tutto marcio.
Preventivo da professionista 3000. Speso da me 551.


----------



## MariLea (21 Agosto 2021)

Chalk Paint
non è necessario carteggiare prima e basta una sola mano


----------



## ologramma (22 Agosto 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> Chalk Paint
> non è necessario carteggiare prima e basta una sola mano


dipende da cosa stai facendo , se specifichi ti posso aiutare
Visto su YouTube   la danno sui mobili già trattati dovrei provare una volta data con l'unghia se va via


----------



## MariLea (25 Agosto 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> dipende da cosa stai facendo , se specifichi ti posso aiutare
> Visto su YouTube   la danno sui mobili già trattati dovrei provare una volta data con l'unghia se va via


il mio voleva essere un consiglio a Brunetta principiante che chiedeva un prodotto x colorare le sedie


----------



## ologramma (26 Agosto 2021)

lo sa cosa facevo Brunetta  già dato consigli  , potrei  seguitare ha lavorare ma dopo anni e anni di lavoro mi merito il riposo , come dico agli amici che mi chiedono consigli  li do gratis tutto a più  mi faccio offrire un caffè ma voi siete lontani ,quindi il caffè niente da fare  me lo prendo da solo


----------



## MariLea (26 Agosto 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo sa cosa facevo Brunetta  già dato consigli  , potrei  seguitare ha lavorare ma dopo anni e anni di lavoro mi merito il riposo , come dico agli amici che mi chiedono consigli  li do gratis tutto a più  mi faccio offrire un caffè ma voi siete lontani ,quindi il caffè niente da fare  me lo prendo da solo


Senza nulla togliere alla tua esperienza, il "fai da te" è un hobby divertente che ricicla dando vita nuova ai vecchi oggetti... lasciando spazio alla creatività... Ecco che sono nati nuovi prodotti come il Chalk Paint e tanti altri. adatti proprio ai dilettanti perché semplificano il lavoro che farebbero i professionisti... 

Non ricordo più come si caricano i video, appena lo scopro vedrò di postare un esempio carino


----------



## MariLea (26 Agosto 2021)




----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2021)

Fatto presto a scoprire come si caricano i video


----------



## MariLea (26 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Fatto presto a scoprire come si caricano i video


Intanto qui avete cambiato tutto e parto già disorientata


----------



## ologramma (26 Agosto 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> Senza nulla togliere alla tua esperienza, il "fai da te" è un hobby divertente che ricicla dando vita nuova ai vecchi oggetti... lasciando spazio alla creatività... Ecco che sono nati nuovi prodotti come il Chalk Paint e tanti altri. adatti proprio ai dilettanti perché semplificano il lavoro che farebbero i professionisti...
> 
> Non ricordo più come si caricano i video, appena lo scopro vedrò di postare un esempio carino


l'ho visto anche io non sapevo che tipo di vernice era


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sapevo quale sezione scegliere. Certamente non amore e sesso
> Dopo aver fatto moltissimi lavori manuali in casa, ho deciso per il fatevelofare da chi lo sa fare.
> MA ho visto “nuove“ vernici che garantiscono risultati perfetti e vorrei provare a colorare delle sedie.
> Voi siete dilettanti esperti?


poi il lavoro lo hai fatto? io ho recuperato diversi mobili, la vvecchia camera di mia nonna (armadio, cassettiera e comodini), un vecchio armadio di scuola diventato poi un credenzone per i liquori e sempre da quella scuola un tavolino con lo sgabello, ma ho semplicemente lavato tutto con la soda caustica, riparato le parti mancanti (lì mi sono avvalsa dell'aiuto del marito e del suocero che hanno gli attrezzi), e poi verniciati con vernice ad acqua
l'unico problema è che negli anni sono diventati scurissimi


----------



## ivanl (8 Marzo 2022)

per me il fai da te ha lo stesso effetto di Frau Blucher sui cavalli


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> poi il lavoro lo hai fatto? io ho recuperato diversi mobili, la vvecchia camera di mia nonna (armadio, cassettiera e comodini), un vecchio armadio di scuola diventato poi un credenzone per i liquori e sempre da quella scuola un tavolino con lo sgabello, ma ho semplicemente lavato tutto con la soda caustica, riparato le parti mancanti (lì mi sono avvalsa dell'aiuto del marito e del suocero che hanno gli attrezzi), e poi verniciati con vernice ad acqua
> l'unico problema è che negli anni sono diventati scurissimi


No.
Le sedie al naturale color legno stanno benissimo con la cucina nuova. Il fatto che siano un po’ rovinate, fa shabby chic.


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> per me il fai da te ha lo stesso effetto di Frau Blucher sui cavalli


io mi sono sempre divertita un sacco, quando vivevo da sola facevo un sacco di lavoretti, ho fatto da me anche tante cose per il matrimonio e per il battesimo della bimba, ora non riesco a fare niente


Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Le sedie al naturale color legno stanno benissimo con la cucina nuova. Il fatto che siano un po’ rovinate, fa shabby chic.


 io avevo fatto i mobili color noce, ma negli anni sono diventati quasi neri, vorrei schiarirli ma solo il pensiero di svuotarli mi terrorizza


----------



## ivanl (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io mi sono sempre divertita un sacco, quando vivevo da sola facevo un sacco di lavoretti, ho fatto da me anche tante cose per il matrimonio e per il battesimo della bimba, ora non riesco a fare niente
> 
> io avevo fatto i mobili color noce, ma negli anni sono diventati quasi neri, vorrei schiarirli ma solo il pensiero di svuotarli mi terrorizza


io chiamo un amico tuttofare anche solo per montare una applique al muro; non ne voglio sapere, odio perdere tempo in cosa per cui non ho interesse e nemmeno competenze. Una sola volta mia moglie ha preso un mobile Ikea da montare, stavo per divorziare. Ora se ne vuole uno, va, lo ordina e poi lo trasportano e lo montano


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io mi sono sempre divertita un sacco, quando vivevo da sola facevo un sacco di lavoretti, ho fatto da me anche tante cose per il matrimonio e per il battesimo della bimba, ora non riesco a fare niente
> 
> io avevo fatto i mobili color noce, ma negli anni sono diventati quasi neri, vorrei schiarirli ma solo il pensiero di svuotarli mi terrorizza


Io ho pagato per farmi svuotare e riempire i mobili. E non navigo nell’oro.


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> io chiamo un amico tuttofare anche solo per montare una applique al muro; non ne voglio sapere, odio perdere tempo in cosa per cui non ho interesse e nemmeno competenze. Una sola volta mia moglie ha preso un mobile Ikea da montare, stavo per divorziare. Ora se ne vuole uno, va, lo ordina e poi lo trasportano e lo montano


anche a me i mobili li hanno montati i montatori  però il marito con i lavori manuali se la cava bene e tante cose ce le siamo fatte da soli


Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho pagato per farmi svuotare e riempire i mobili. E non navigo nell’oro.


no ma che c'entra la spesa? non parlavo di quella, dovessi portarli da un falegname lo farei, schiarirli sarebbe uno sfizio, che mi toglierò quando avrò il tempo


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> io chiamo un amico tuttofare anche solo per montare una applique al muro; non ne voglio sapere, odio perdere tempo in cosa per cui non ho interesse e nemmeno competenze. Una sola volta mia moglie ha preso un mobile Ikea da montare, stavo per divorziare. Ora se ne vuole uno, va, lo ordina e poi lo trasportano e lo montano


io ho aiutato a montare due cucine ikea più camera da letto  e mobili libreria Billy , basta seguire le istruzioni  con metodo e non saltare dall'inizio alla fine , come mi dice mio figlio


----------



## ivanl (8 Marzo 2022)

Io non ho nessuna voglia di farlo, a prescindere dalle istruzioni. Mi infastidisco dopo 5 secondi.
L'unico fai da te che mi piace è quello sui motori, per il resto c'e' mastercard


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io non ho nessuna voglia di farlo, a prescindere dalle istruzioni. Mi infastidisco dopo 5 secondi.
> L'unico fai da te che mi piace è quello sui motori, per il resto c'e' mastercard


io facevo lavoro manuale quindi nessuna insofferenza  la mastercard la tengo per lo shopping e vacanze


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io facevo lavoro manuale quindi nessuna insofferenza  la mastercard la tengo per lo shopping e vacanze


io non faccio un lavoro manuale ma tante cose me le sono montate da sola, l'unico mio problema è che non so usare il trapano, altrimenti sai che combinavo?


----------



## Nono (9 Marzo 2022)

Praticamente sono un factotum. 
Ho imparato da mio padre e poi mi sono evoluto.
Negli anni ho accumulato attrezzature di ogni tipo. 
Mi piaceva e me le facevo regalare fin da ragazzo. 
Moto, idraulica, elettricità, falegnameria, muratura .... Praticamente non ho quasi mai chiamato un tecnico .... un bel risparmio


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io non faccio un lavoro manuale ma tante cose me le sono montate da sola, l'unico mio problema è che non so usare il trapano, altrimenti sai che combinavo?


Mia figlia ama il suo trapano a percussione. Senza non avrebbe potuto montare la sua libreria.


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia figlia ama il suo trapano a percussione. Senza non avrebbe potuto montare la sua libreria.


Io ho problemi di schiena e quel coso pesante che vibra mi mette ko in due secondi netti


----------



## Nono (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ho problemi di schiena e quel coso pesante che vibra mi mette ko in due secondi netti


Detta così.... quel coso pesante che vibra ....


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Detta così.... quel coso pesante che vibra ....


È professionale, sarà 7/8 kg


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ho problemi di schiena e quel coso pesante che vibra mi mette ko in due secondi netti


Mia figlia è uno scricciolo, ma inaspettatamente efficiente.


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia figlia è uno scricciolo, ma inaspettatamente efficiente.


ah ma anche mia suocera è minuta e ha una forza che neanche mi immagino
beate loro


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ho problemi di schiena e quel coso pesante che vibra mi mette ko in due secondi netti


Detta così sembra tutto altro


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> È professionale, sarà 7/8 kg


Beh è come avere in braccio un bimbo scalmanato e urlante...se riesci con tua figlia...maneggi anche il trapano


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Detta così sembra tutto altro


Maliziosa 


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh è come avere in braccio un bimbo scalmanato e urlante...se riesci con tua figlia...maneggi anche il trapano


  nutro notevoli dubbi 
Tutte le volte che ci ho provato non sono riuscita a fare il buco


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Maliziosa
> 
> nutro notevoli dubbi
> Tutte le volte che ci ho provato non sono riuscita a fare il buco


Azzz


----------



## perplesso (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Maliziosa
> 
> nutro notevoli dubbi
> Tutte le volte che ci ho provato non sono riuscita a fare il buco


è il concetto di spinta che ti manca.   ma se vuoi soffrire veramente, posso passarti il mazzuolo da scassettaggio, saranno 17-18 kg


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> è il concetto di spinta che ti manca.   ma se vuoi soffrire veramente, posso passarti il mazzuolo da scassettaggio, saranno 17-18 kg


Ma io al massimo  devo montare una mensola
Mica demolire casa


----------

